# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أبرز عناوين الصحف السياسية السودانية الصادرة يوم الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015م

## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*أبرز عناوين الصحف السياسية السودانية الصادرة بالخرطوم يوم الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015م



 صحيفة الرأي العام :

– والي الخرطوم: أمن واستقرار العاصمة (خط أحمر)
– المخزون الإستراتيجي: كميات القمح والدقيق كافية ولن تحدث أزمة
– الحسن الميرغني: النهج الصوفي هو الترياق الموضوعي للتطرف الديني
– الخدمة الوطنية تعلن عن إجراءات وضوابط جديدة
– نواب الاتحادي.. جدل (الانحياز) للمواطن
– القمح والدقيق.. بين الوفرة والندرة
– أبو سبيب لـ(الرأي العام): الحزب الاتحادي (ما ديمقراطي)
– الوطني: حل وتشكيل حكومة الخرطوم بات وشيكاً
– طريق المرور السريع.. مازال النزيف مستمراً


 صحيفة السوداني :

– (السوداني) تجري حواراً توثيقياً مع صلاح قوش
– المخزون الإستراتيجي: القمح المتوفر يكفي حتى نهاية العام
– 800 ألف طن المخزون الإستراتيجي من القمح والدقيق
– مسار: الحوار الوطني غير جاد
– قوش فوق منصة نادرة يكشف أنهاراً تحت الثلج في حوار فريد لـ(السوداني):  ونحن تلاميذ في المدرسة اعتقلنا رجل الأمن الذي كان يسرِّب خططنا للسلطات
– صلاح قوش: زمني محسوب بالثانية ومازلت أعمل 18 ساعة يومياً
– البرلمان يحذر النواب الراغبين في الحج من تلقي أي تسهيلات درءاً للشبهات
– الحسن الميرغني: الصوفية جاهزة للتصدي للتطرف الديني
– القبض على عشرات المتفلتين بجنوب دارفور


 صحيفة اليوم التالي :

– السلطات تعتقل شيخ السديرة
– شركة غلال تطالب الدولة برفع الدعم عن القمح
– تدشين سوق ودلالة السيارات في سوبا
– الصناعة تشكل لجنة لدراسة أسباب توقف المصانع في البلاد
– وزير التنمية: التدريب أصبح خياراً إستراتيجياً في تطوير الإنسان
– آلية “7+7â€³ تدفع بمقترحات لتحريك جمود الحوار
– والي الخرطوم يدعم المشروع الحضاري
– البرلمان: الحوار مع أمريكا لم ولن يتوقف
– قانون جديد للشركات يغلق باب التدخلات الخارجية


 صحيفة التيار :

– البرلمان يطالب بخصخصة “الحج”
– على نحو مفاجئ.. برنابا بنجامين يرجئ زيارته للخرطوم
– مسار ينعي الحوار الوطني
– مطالب برفع الدعم عن القمح
– تشكيل حكومة شمال دارفور
– الاتحادي المسجل بالقضارف يقرر بدء مؤتمراته القاعدية
– نائب الرئيس يدعو إلى محاربة التطرف والتعصب
– البرلمان يدعو لإصدار قانون لاحتكار اليورانيوم
– سلفاكير: تقسيم السلطة يعرض اتفاق “السلام” للخطر


 صحيفة أخبار اليوم :

– مجلس الأمن يمدّد بالإجماع بقاء قوات حفظ السلام الدولية بدارفور لعام
– إفادات مثيرة لنائب الرئيس حول الموقف الرسمي لداعش ونجل الميرغني يؤكد تصدي الصوفية للتطرف
– مئات المقاعد لازالت شاغرة بالجامعات الحكومية والأهلية وفتح باب القبول لأول مرة لدورين ثالث ورابع
– مقتل 4 من عائلة بن لادن بتحطم طائرة سعودية في لندن
– داعش.. ما هي الأسباب التي تجعل الشباب يعبرون الحدود لمناصرتها؟
– البشير يترأس وفد السودان المشارك في حفل افتتاح قناة السويس
– حسبو: لسنا مع حركة داعش أو أي مجموعة بعيدة عن وسطية الإسلام وسماحته
– الميرغني يدعو للتماسك الوطني ورتق النسيج الاجتماعي
– قيادي برلماني: 6 ملايين ريال سعودي رسوم الحجاج السودانيين


 صحيفة الإنتباهة :

– اتجاه لرفع الحصانة عن وزير اتحادي تورط في ثراء حرام
– الكشف عن فرار بنوك وشركات بمليارات للخارج
– مطالب برفع الدعم عن القمح و”30â€³ مليون قطعة خبز استهلاك العاصمة اليومي
– الآلاف يواجهون خطر “الجوع” بأعالي النيل
– الكشف عن شركات حكومية لا تخضع لقانون الشركات
– لجنة قضائية مصرية بالخرطوم
– العدل: لن نسمح لأي أجنبي بأن يشتري ويصدر البهائم
– البرلمان يتوعد وزارت ووليات بالمحاسبة
– المالية تتسبب في فشل مشروع طريق (نيالا – رهيد البردي)


 صحيفة الصيحة :

– الخدمة الوطنية: إجراءات جديدة لاستخراج الشهادات والسفر للخارج
– حكومة الخرطوم: لا اتجاه لزيادة تعرفة المياه والمواصلات
– قفل باب التقديم للدور الثاني للجامعات غداً
– منسقية الخدمة: انتهى عهد الكشات ولا زيادة في مدة “الوطنية”
– الوطني: لقاء الرئيس بـ(الآلية) سيحدد موعداً قاطعاً لانطلاقة الحوار
– خبراء: قانون الشركات الجديد يكافح الفساد ويحمي حقوق المساهمين
– عبد الرحيم: ولاية الخرطوم تعاني من نقص كبير في الخدمات
– تشكيل لجنة لدراسة أسباب توقف المصانع بالبلاد
– 72 مليون جنيه لدعم الري بمشروع الجزيرة


 صحيفة آخرلحظة :

– البرلمان: شبهات فساد “تحوم” حول إدارة الحكومة للحج
– سوداني يتهم زوجته الأثيوبية باختطاف أطفاله
– لجنة حكومية: قانون الشركات أتاح أكل أموال الناس
– صدارة الشياطين.. تحت رحمة السلاطين..!!
– السودان.. مرحلة أخطر وأصعب الأوقات
– البرلمان يطالب بخصخصة الحج وإيقاف رسوم الإطعام والهدي
– الشعبي: قبضنا ثمن مشاركتنا في الحوار
– الوطني: تشكيل حكومة الخرطوم بات وشيكاً
– مسار ينعي الحوار ويصف الأحزاب بالمشاترة


 صحيفة الأهرام اليوم :

– رئيس البرلمان يزور أمريكا لمحاورة الكونغرس بشأن العقوبات
– وفاة آخر أبطال روايات الطيب صالح الحقيقية
– مسار: الحوار لأصبح صراع مصالح بين الأحزاب المتحاورة
– محمد المعتصم حاكم لـ(الأهرام اليوم): كل الخيارات مفتوحة أمامنا
– الشرطة توقف دبلوماسي لحيازته المخدرات
– شركات التأمين.. ميتة وخراب ديار
– محمد حاتم: حل وتشكيل حكومة ولاية الخرطوم بات وشيكاً
– البرلمان يستدعي وزير الرعاية الاجتماعية بسبب أخطاء وتجاوزات
– مكافحة التهريب تضبط حقناً لإجهاض الأجنّة بولاية كسلا


 صحيفة المجهر السياسي :

– اعتقال رئيس التيار السلفي الجهادي الشيخ (مساعد السديرة)
– وزير البنى التحتية: لا زيادة في تعرفة المياه وما أثير مجرد شائعات
– إجراءات رادعة على الوزارات والولايات غير الملتزمة بتوجيهات البرلمان
– مريخان في سماء الفاشر عصر اليوم
– شهادتي لله: الدقيق والذهب.. وشيخ “الأمين”!
– ولاية الخرطوم تعترف بوجود تلاعب في أوزان وجودة الخبز
– عاصفة ترابية تضرب الخرطوم وتعطل حركة المواصلات والملاحة الجوية
– محكمة مصرية تحاكم (300) من الإخوان بالسجن
– حسبو: السودان ليس مع داعش أو بوكو حرام
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا عزالدين وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز عناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأحد

الإنتباهة :-
* اتجاه لرفع الحصانة عن وزير اتحادي تورط في ثراء حرام.
* الكشف عن فرار بنوك وشركات بمليارات للخارج .
* منع التدخل في تسجيل الشركات الأجنبية .
* لجنة قضائية عسكرية مصرية بالخرطوم .
* البرلمان يتوعد وزارات وولايات بالمحاسبة .

الوفاق :-
* الخرطوم تقر بوجود تلاعب في أوزان وجودة الخبز و800 ألف طن المخزون.
* العدل تعتزم إصدار لائحة للإصلاح القانوني خلال أيام.
* حسبو يدعو لترسيخ المنهج الوسطي ونبذ التطرف والغلو .
* تدشين العمل بدلالة وكرين السيارات بضاحية سوبا .
* لجنة لدراسة أسباب توقف عدد من المصانع .

الجريدة:-
* الوطني يقر بتردي الخدمات ويرجعها للأزمة الاقتصادية .
* منسقيه الخدمة الوطنية تعلن نهاية عهد ((الكشة)) .
* تشكيل حكومة شمال دارفور .
* والي الخرطوم : توصلنا إلي اتفاقات مع أسر ضحايا الهواوير والجموعية .

التغيير :-
* جوبا ترحب بتسوية أوباما لحل الأزمة .
* السلطات تعتقل السلفي ((السديرة)) بسبب ((داعش)) .
* الحكومة : القمح بالمخزون الاستراتيجي كاف لنهاية العام .
* عبد الرحيم : أمن الخرطوم خط أحمر .
* سلفاكير : جهات تسعي لسرقة نفط جوبا عبر مشار .

الصيحة :-
* الخدمة الوطنية : إجراءات جديدة لاستخراج الشهادات والسفر .
* القبض علي عشرات المتفلتين بجنوب دارفور .
* حكومة الخرطوم تنفي وجود نية لزيادة تعرفة المواصلات .

التيار :-
* البرلمان يطالب بخصخصة ((الحج)) للخروج من الشبهات .
* برنابا بنجامين يرجئ زيارته للخرطوم .
* مطالب برفع الدعم عن الحج.

الوطن :-
* العناية الإلهية تنقذ صحافيات من موت محقق .
* آل تبيدي تدعو أفرادها للاعتصام داخل أراضيهم .
* جهات رسمية تطالب برفع الدعم عن القمح .
* النيابة ترفض استئناف شركة مطارات السودان وكنون تطالب بالتعويض.

اليوم التالي :-
* السلطات تعتقل شيخ السديرة .
* والي الخرطوم : أمن الخرطوم ((خط أحمر)) .
* شركة غلال تطالب الدولة برفع الدعم عن القمح.

المجهر السياسي:-
* وزير البني التحتية بالخرطوم : لا زيادة في تعرفة المياه وما أثير مجرد شائعات .
* إجراءات رادعة علي الوزارات والولايات غير الملتزمة بتوجيهات البرلمان .
* مريخان في سماء الفاشر عصر اليوم .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* رئيس البرلمان يزور أمريكا لمحاورة الكونغرس بشأن العقوبات.
* وفاة آخر أبطال روايات الطيب صالح الحقيقية .
* مسار : الحوار أصبح صراع مصالح بين الأحزاب المتحاورة .
* محمد حاتم : حل وتشكيل حكومة ولاية الخرطوم بات وشيكا .
* البرلمان يستدعي وزيرة الرعاية الاجتماعية بسبب أخطاء وتجاوزات .

آخر لحظة :-
* البرلمان : شبهات فساد ((تحوم)) حول إدارة الحكومة للحج .
* سوداني يتهم زوجته الإثيوبية باختطاف أطفاله .
* الشعبي : قبضنا ثمن مشاركتنا في الحوار .
* لجنة قانون الشركات : القانون القديم أتاح أكل أموال الناس .

السياسي :-
* شائعات تغتال الطيب سيخة .
* تفاصيل مثيرة حول حادثة اعتداء وإطلاق نار علي صحفي منتصف الليل.
* القنصلية المصرية تستدعي مواطنيها ممن تجاوزوا ال(30) لتسوية مواقفهم التجنيدية .
* الرعاية والضمان الاجتماعي تزوج (100) نزيل بسجن كوبر .
* اتحاد المخابز : ليس هناك مشكلة ندرة في دقيق القمح بل أزمة جودة .

السوداني :-
* صلاح قوش : زمني محسوب بالثانية وما زلت أعمل 18 ساعة يوميا
* 800 ألف طن المخزون الاستراتيجي من القمح والدقيق .
* الحسن الميرغني : الصوفية جاهزة للتصدي للتطرف الديني .
* السجل التجاري : إلزام الشركات الخاصة بإيداع ميزانياتها السنوية .

الخرطوم : -
* نائب الرئيس : أعداد السودانيين المنتمين للمجموعات المتطرفة قليلة .
* ترحيب كبير من قبيلتي الجموعية والهواوير بمبادرة نظارة الجعليين .
* خبير قانوني : الشروع في تصفية الشركة لا يوقف البلاغ ضدها .
* أحزاب غرب دارفور تطلق مبادرة للإصلاح وحل قضايا الولاية .

أخبار اليوم :
* مجلس الأمن يمدد بالإجماع بقاء قوات حفظ السلام الدولية بدارفور لعام .
* والي الخرطوم يلتقي قادة الأحزاب السياسية بالولاية في لقاء تفاكري .
* وزارة التعليم العالي تعلن عن مئات المقاعد الشاغرة بالجامعات الحكومية والأهلية.
* قيادي برلماني : 6 ملايين ريال سعودي رسوم الحجاج السودانيين .

الرأي العام:-
* والي الخرطوم : أمن واستقرار العاصمة (خط أحمر) .
* المخزون الاستراتيجي : كميات القمح والدقيق كافية ولن تحدث أزمة .
* الحسن الميرغني : سنتصدى بالوعي للتطرف والعنف الديني .
* أبو سبيب ل(الرأي العام) : الحزب الاتحادي (ما ديمقراطي) .

ألوان :-
* الثروة الحيوانية : الدولة رفعت حظر تصدير الإناث من 2008 .
* سلفا كير يتحفظ علي مسودة وثيقة اتفاق السلام النهائي .
* برلماني ينعي الحوار الوطني ويصفه بالاستهلاك السياسي .
* مسار : الحوار كيكة تتصارع عليها الأحزاب لاقتسام السلطة .

الأيام :-
* لجنة وزارية لدراسة أسباب توقف المصانع .
* منظمات : آلاف المدنيين يواجهون خطر المجاعة بجنوب السودان .
* البرلمان : الحوار مع أمريكا لم ولن يتوقف .
* مالية الخرطوم تقر بوجود تلاعب في أوزان الخبز .
* منظمات إغاثية : خطر المجاعة يواجه جنوب السودان .

*

----------

